# Spinning & Shoulder problems



## Stef2013 (30 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I do spinning 2/3 times a week and I've recently had an steroid injection on my right shoulder to treat a pain that's been going on for too long (> 4 years). The spinning has never made the pain worse or better, although it seems to make the area very tense.

I'm worried if the spinning can make this problem worse or not, I've asked doctors but they don't seem to know, so just looking here for other people's experiences...

Many thanks


----------



## 4F (30 Sep 2013)

Are you too stretched between saddle and handlebar ?


----------



## Stef2013 (30 Sep 2013)

I don't think so, at least I don't feel that way. I have the handlebar quite high too.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Sep 2013)

Have you a 'frozen shoulder?' http://www.frozenshoulder.com/frozen-shoulder-diagnosis.php?gclid=CJKvk8qsjLkCFdR8cAodQwMAKw

I have had a frozen shoulder in both shoulders since May (the right one is worse than the left one) and although my cycling isn't restrictring my movement or causing more discomfort, it still isn't right.

As an effective means of self-help you could try the following exercises:



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn4Ygr2t7Tw


I hope it helps, but IF it ISN'T a frozen shoulder, then maybe you should seek out a physiotherapist.


----------



## Stef2013 (30 Sep 2013)

Many thanks Dayvo, I think i've tried all the possible excercises during these 4 years, nothing has worked. I had an scan before my injection and apparently I have some calcification on the tendons.
I'll take a look at those as I would like to do something to make it better now that the pain is gone.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2013)

Will they do surgery on it ? I was messed about for two years before getting a decompression. Took another 18 months to be back to near 100%. I cant see a spin bike causing issues


----------



## Stef2013 (1 Oct 2013)

Don't know fossyant.. the doctor talked about surgery but they wanted to try the injection first. At first I didn't want injection or surgery as I thought it would fix itself with time and/or exercise, but I reached a point where the pain was too much and I gave in. I'm good now, can't feel pain anymore but I know this is termporary.

Just don't want to do anything to aggravate it and I've never been sure if the bike does good or bad, it mainly causes tension on the area, but I only felt pain when doing the stretches after the class.


----------



## Stephenjames (1 Oct 2013)

I do spinning classes 3 or 4 times a week too. I have pain in my left shoulder and elbow. Not sure if is from the spinning for a strain in the gym. Have been meaning to see the doc about it. Makes using resistance machines quite painful. Sorry I don't have any solution's, although I would be interested in anything you find out as I don't want to give the spinning up. Hope you find something that works.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Oct 2013)

Stephenjames said:


> I do spinning classes 3 or 4 times a week too. I have pain in my left shoulder and elbow. Not sure if is from the spinning for a strain in the gym. Have been meaning to see the doc about it. Makes using resistance machines quite painful. Sorry I don't have any solution's, although I would be interested in anything you find out as I don't want to give the spinning up. Hope you find something that works.


See the doc.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Have you a 'frozen shoulder?' http://www.frozenshoulder.com/frozen-shoulder-diagnosis.php?gclid=CJKvk8qsjLkCFdR8cAodQwMAKw
> 
> I have had a frozen shoulder in both shoulders since May (the right one is worse than the left one) and although my cycling isn't restrictring my movement or causing more discomfort, it still isn't right.
> 
> ...




Oh I have had that on both shoulders at different times, in each case it just went but took about 3 years to do so. Now I have limited movement in one of them, I find it difficult if I have an itch on my back to reach it and looking right round on the bike is tricky so I use a mirror.


----------

